# What In The World



## trophytrans207 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just joined your forum.I need help with an irritating problem.
I have all N scale it is all analog which I doubt is my problem.
My trains run great in 1 direction no derails or switch probs,when I turn them around ie clockwise to counter clockwise they wreck all-over the place.
I can't seem to find uneven rails or bumps or what-ever.Any of you gurus out there,that know of such a thing?? Thanks in advance.TOM


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome to the forum.

You're gonna need to get yourself a wheel standards and track gauge, then go over every wheel and all the track. It all may look OK but something(s) are amiss and only a gauge can help.

>>> http://www.trainsetsonly.com/page/TSO/PROD/098-8


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Ditto.

Bob


----------



## trophytrans207 (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank You. I should be able to find 1 at N-Scale supply or MB Kline is where I do most of my purchases.


----------

